# 'Duke of Bedford'



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Doubt anyone can help but worth a try.. My grandad was in the Royal Army Ordinance Corps and stationed in the Gazza strip in Televive in 1945. He returned to England on a ship called the Duke Of Bedford in 1946. I don't know anything else other than the year and name of the boat so a really long shot but I'd be very interested to read anything about this boat and would be amazed to see a picture of it!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Can’t find any reference to a ship named Duke of Bedford.
Can’t find anything closer than City of Bedford and Duchess of Bedford. 
Maybe someone will come up with her.


----------



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, I can't find anything either but my grandad was very sure about the name of the ship. I hope someone knows about it!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The Duchess of Bedford was a troopship from 1939
http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=ducbe
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/157225


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Hammerman
Welcome aboard.
The 'Duchess of Bedford' did indeed serve as a troopship until 1947 when she became the 'Empress of France'. There is a picture of her as 'Empress of France' in the Gallery and also there is an excellent website (with photos) of her history www.duchessofbedford.com which I am sure you will find of great interest as in 1946 she embarked passengers in Aden, Suez and Port Said.
Regards
Peter(Smoke)


----------



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> The Duchess of Bedford was a troopship from 1939
> http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=ducbe
> http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/157225





Peter4447 said:


> Hi Hammerman
> Welcome aboard.
> The 'Duchess of Bedford' did indeed serve as a troopship until 1947 when she became the 'Empress of France'. There is a picture of her as 'Empress of France' in the Gallery and also there is an excellent website (with photos) of her history www.duchessofbedford.com which I am sure you will find of great interest as in 1946 she embarked passengers in Aden, Suez and Port Said.
> Regards
> Peter(Smoke)


Wow! Thank you both very much indeed! I was not expecting anything that fast, if anything at all!! I will be busy reading about the ship for a while by the look of it! It seems my Grandad got the name wrong after all! At least he was close enough to enable you kind people to help. My Family will be very interested to see this!! Thanks again!

Thanks to ian d.cameron too, you were also right with the name!! 

Jimmy.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Not sure if this was the voyage but from the "Movements Of Liners" section of The Times for 1946:

Wednesday, Nov 06, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, from L'pool, arrd. Pt.
Said 4.

Tuesday, Nov 12, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, L'pool for Rangoon, cld. Aden 10.

Wednesday, Nov 27, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, for L'pool, left Colombo 26.

Friday, Dec 13, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, Rangoon for L'pool, psd. Gib. 12.

Saturday, Dec 14, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, from Rangoon, due L'pool 15.

Tuesday, Dec 17, 1946
DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, from Rangoon, arrd. L'pool 15.

Home in time for Christmas (if your grandad was on that voyage). I bet Christmas dinner tasted good that year!

Her last voyage as a troopship finished when she arrived in Liverpool 21st Feb 1947.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Martin, Thank you very much indeed. Very interesting and I can't wait to show my family this thread! They will be amazed!

Jimmy.


----------



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

melliget said:


> Not sure if this was the voyage but from the "Movements Of Liners" section of The Times for 1946:
> 
> Wednesday, Nov 06, 1946
> DUCHESS OF BEDFORD, from L'pool, arrd. Pt.
> ...



More questions, sorry! Could somebody tell me what the abbreviations stand for? 

arrd? 

psd?

cld?

And what do the numbers mean? For example, arrd L'pool 15. What does the 15 mean?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Arrived, Called at, Passed and the number is the date that the activity occurred.


----------



## Hammer Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Ron, I should really have been able to figure that out shouldn't I?!(?HUH)


----------

